# Big Baby = Big Bust



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Since I heard Boston draft him on draft day, I was not thrilled with the pick at all and I still am not. Esteban Batista deserves his roster spot because at least he tries and has a chance to be good and hes a south american. Big Baby is lazy and hes a poor mans Zach Randolph who wants to shoot every chance he can and passing as little as he can. I swear for 7 minutes I saw Big Baby play, I thought it was Zach Randolphs fatter cousin. Not to mention he got stuffed to the floor by Chris Richard! This is the reason I am glad Danny dealt many of his young guys to get who he got because Danny at best is a mediocre drafter and if he made an ok pick, he dealt it for Sebastian Welfare. He came up with just a few steals with most being sucky. Gomes and Powe look to be his best 2nd rd picks and just Jefferson in rd 1 and Perk and maybe Rondo. TA if he wasn't turnover prone and hurt a lot. Thats why I hope he gets cut as well as Big Baby. I'm starting to wonder if Dahntay Jones is the one to keep over TA right now. Anyhow I do know Batistas the one you must keep over Glen Davis whos just fat and lazy. Danny, I know its the 2nd rd but WHAT MADE YOU PICK BIG BABY!! He dropped for good reason too. He woulda slid to the 50s if not for pick 35.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

How exactly can a 2nd rounder be considered a bust?


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

They can dude. Watch someone picked in the 40s whos a euro or even Taurean Green or CHRIS RICHARD (lol) that Danny shoulda got become a real key player to a team. 
I knew from that 35th pick on, they shoulda grabbed a euro and they did not do that. A nice white euro to make it look a lil more like the 80s celtics anyhow.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahh of course, you've explained it so rationally now. For a minute there i thought i was talking to a complete moron...


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok then. Internationals can be great players with those later picks so it woulda made sense to draft one. This is why I am glad Danny picked up Batista. I so hope he cracks the lineup. He would be like their 2nd 2nd rd pick this yr. They got no obligation to Big Baby and all he'll be is another Tractor Traylor.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

When a second rounder makes a team, its a good pick. If Glenn Davis is the second coming of Traylor, he will be a good pick.

Also, you're watching a second round pick who got hit by a golf cart in the preseason. In two games. In ten minutes.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

yeaman...you got it all right...danny should have picked "a euro, a nice white euro"...  idiot


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

meltinjohn said:


> Since I heard Boston draft him on draft day, I was not thrilled with the pick at all and I still am not. Esteban Batista deserves his roster spot because at least he tries and has a chance to be good and hes a south american. Big Baby is lazy and hes a poor mans Zach Randolph who wants to shoot every chance he can and passing as little as he can. I swear for 7 minutes I saw Big Baby play, I thought it was Zach Randolphs fatter cousin. Not to mention he got stuffed to the floor by Chris Richard! This is the reason I am glad Danny dealt many of his young guys to get who he got because Danny at best is a mediocre drafter and if he made an ok pick, he dealt it for Sebastian Welfare. He came up with just a few steals with most being sucky. Gomes and Powe look to be his best 2nd rd picks and just Jefferson in rd 1 and Perk and maybe Rondo. TA if he wasn't turnover prone and hurt a lot. Thats why I hope he gets cut as well as Big Baby. I'm starting to wonder if Dahntay Jones is the one to keep over TA right now. Anyhow I do know Batistas the one you must keep over Glen Davis whos just fat and lazy. Danny, I know its the 2nd rd but WHAT MADE YOU PICK BIG BABY!! He dropped for good reason too. He woulda slid to the 50s if not for pick 35.


Dude, really. How do you declare someone a bust in like their first 10 minutes of play? I'm really sure that the line up that Danny has is his revised youngster plan, which I like a lot better. (Other than losing Gomes). He's got the veterans in place now to help the youngsters that are left develop. 
And the Euro/white thing? Did you really say that out loud? Personally I don't care if my players are purple if they can play. Sebastien Welfare? I may not be sorry he's gone, but you are confusing nastiness with active discussion and the usual intelligent debate of our prospects.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

And now he's going round to every board with trades for Big Baby.

Worst. Poster. Ever.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

meltinjohn said:


> A nice white euro to make it look a lil more like the 80s celtics anyhow.


what the hell happened to this board?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, like they're _actually _going to do it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

meltinjohn said:


> I knew from that 35th pick on, they shoulda grabbed a euro and they did not do that. A nice white euro to make it look a lil more like the 80s celtics anyhow.


Well, that settles one question I have, anyway. Something needs to be done about this sort of rubbish.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

meltinjohn said:


> I knew from that 35th pick on, they shoulda grabbed a euro and they did not do that. A nice white euro to make it look a lil more like the 80s celtics anyhow.


Are you ****ing serious?

Davis went 35th. Lets take a look at some Euros who went in that range. Guys like Roko Ukic, Mile Ilic, Mickael Gelabale, Albert Mirales, Viktor Sanikidze, Sergey Lishchuk, Milos Vujanic, Mario Kasun. From that group, Gelable is the only one in the league and he isn't white, so he doesn't fit your description. I left Martynas Andriuskevicius off the list because his not being in the league relates more to a mugging than his game.

You have to go back to 2001 to find an impact Euro in the second round in Memo Okur. After Okur, Darius Songaila is the best of the Euro second round bunch and he was an American college player.

GMs take Euros in the second round because no one has ever heard of them and you can stash them away and say its a potentially great pick, while knowing that its a pick no one will remember later.

American college players have a far better track record in the second round than Euros. And your statement is just plain stupid as second rounders can't be busts anyway.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

agoo101284 said:


> I left Martynas Andriuskevicius off the list because his not being in the league relates more to a mugging than his game.


Now let's not go overboard here. When you're 7'3" and stuck in the NBDL it's because you have no game. :bsmile:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Now let's not go overboard here. When you're 7'3" and stuck in the NBDL it's because you have no game. :bsmile:


Weighing 205 pounds might have something to do with that.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Right, and not being terribly athletic didn't help either. He was one of those guys that ended up playing basketball because he was tall. He can probably still have a career in Europe. I mean, if Jiri Welsch can win a spot on a Euroleague bench pretty much anyone can.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> what the hell happened to this board?





sometimes i wonder the same thing...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Also, you're watching a second round pick who got hit by a golf cart in the preseason. In two games. In ten minutes.


This kid's moods swing like a friggin' pendulum. I wouldn't take him seriously.



> what the hell happened to this board?


You think this is bad? Check the thread where people are saying Eddie House should be taking gamewinning shots this year.


----------



## Celtics_Fan (Sep 1, 2007)

I was pleasantly surprised at Glen Davis' play so far, even though as pointed out, he was very limited in minutes. He made a nice fadeaway, displayed a good spin move on the blocks for a basket, and made a great no-look pass for an easy layup. Of course, he rebounds very well also; not just by numbers, but by making his presence felt in the paint. I'm not sure what people want out of him considering he's only played a few minutes and teams in general shouldn't expect an all-star out of every second-round pick... 

As time goes on, and they continue to learn offensive sets and gain chemistry on the floor, I could envision Davis getting some solid production as a reserve on this team, honestly. He has good footwork, good vision, and puts a strong effort on the boards.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Second round picks really can't be busts.I haven't seen Davis play since he lost the weight,but before that he wasn't even rated as a second round pick by most observers.I don't think that the expectations for him go beyond possibly earning a roster spot somewhere.When you're only expected to sit down in a chair on the sidelines it's pretty hard to be a bust...Do you expect him to have problems bending his knees or does he have chronic hemaroids that would force him to lie on his belly instead?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He needs to get better conditioned. He lost weight, but it looks like he did it via the dieting method, rather than the lifestyle method (better nutrition and a heavy workout schedule). So he has a ways to go before he'll really be ready to do anything. His footwork's nifty, though. He has some very nice post moves. I expect that he'll be able to make some contributions next year. This year, though, he'll probably be a practise player.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

I thought he was a good pick for you guys as McRoberts was for my team. I think Big Baby will be fine once he gets in better shape and learns the game better. He got game. He'll be good.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> sometimes i wonder the same thing...


the inmates are taking over. all good things must come to an end I guess.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> the inmates are taking over. all good things must come to an end I guess.




lets just hope that when the games that count are being played there will be other things to talk about than this


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Let it be known that I've seen Meltinjohn post on other Celtics forums, and he's as racist as he is stupid. This whole "white euro" vs. "black thug" is a thing he does all the time. Then, when someone calls him out on it, he'll put out a profanity laced tirade and call everyone a ****** lover, or some stupid crap like that.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

we can all tell hes a moron...but thanks for the reinforcement


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

But you have to admit, Big Busty's a great nickname. Unfortunately for Davis Brian Scalabrine has a prior claim to it. :bsmile:


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

agoo101284 said:


> Are you ****ing serious?
> 
> Davis went 35th. Lets take a look at some Euros who went in that range. Guys like Roko Ukic, Mile Ilic, Mickael Gelabale, Albert Mirales, Viktor Sanikidze, Sergey Lishchuk, Milos Vujanic, Mario Kasun. From that group, Gelable is the only one in the league and he isn't white, so he doesn't fit your description. I left Martynas Andriuskevicius off the list because his not being in the league relates more to a mugging than his game.
> 
> ...


Check your facts dude Illic is still in the league.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

How many threads does this make with someone *****in' about Big Baby. What pisses me off even more is when a scrub starts that thread. How about we sit back and watch the season that hasn't begun, and then render judgment.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> But you have to admit, Big Busty's a great nickname. Unfortunately for Davis Brian Scalabrine has a prior claim to it. :bsmile:


Heh. Moobs.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Check your facts dude Illic is still in the league.



hes played 6 minutes in his career, recorded one rebound and 3 turnovers...i hardly call that being "in the league"


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Check your facts dude Illic is still in the league.


My apologies. Clearly, Mile Ilic's astounding five game career proves that European second round picks are phenominal. How dare we take American college players when we could have a world-wide superstar like Mile Ilic.


----------

